# Hobbies



## Rusty Nesmith (Oct 24, 2019)

What are some of your other hobbies? I like to shoot, reload and woodworking.


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 24, 2019)

My hobby is hobbies. Wine making being the latest addition.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 24, 2019)

Cooking - especially on the grill. I've been known to go on a run or two.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 24, 2019)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> What are some of your other hobbies? I like to shoot, reload and woodworking.



When I was younger, I would like to shoot and then reload. I hate to admit it, but at my age, I'm just happy to shoot once and call it a night. I do enjoy woodworking, too!


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Oct 24, 2019)

I have been known to be a good eater.


----------



## wpt-me (Oct 24, 2019)

I do wood turning on a lathe and try to sell at craft shows. I spent most of today doing it for a show first of Nov.
I had class this a.m. on turning handles for a type of pizza cutter.

Bill


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Oct 24, 2019)

Wood lathe is my favorite. I have a small one that I can turn a 12 inch bowl on. I would love to have a larger one.


----------



## Intheswamp (Oct 24, 2019)

At one time my hobby was collecting hobbies...I've slowed down with it in the last few years, though.


----------



## Jal5 (Oct 24, 2019)

Fishing, shooting and reloading, hunting.


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 25, 2019)

Aside from making wine?

Drinking wine. 

Shooting. 

Buying and building guns (contemplating my third build). 

Music. 

Fitness (I count this as a hobby because it eats up time and I don’t get paid). 

Hiking and camping (though I haven’t camped in a good while). 

Motorcycling (sold my bike, broke my heart... but still get out every now and again on my buddy’s bike).


----------



## NorCal (Oct 25, 2019)

Old car restoration. My mainstay was mid 60’s Fords, but the last three have been British ( Austin Healey 3000, TR6 and now a V6 Sunbeam Alpine, which is in process).


----------



## Jal5 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wow nice work!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 25, 2019)

Wine making, gardening, carpentry, reading WWII history and cooking. I used to be deep in to pre-war Packards (had 6 of them over the years) but my bride had no interest and was terrified every time we took one on the road. Wine making is a much less expensive hobby and one we can both enjoy.


----------



## Jal5 (Oct 25, 2019)

I always wanted a Harley but 8 yrs ago my wife suggested a boat that we can both enjoy and easier on my bad back. Still got it and enjoy it!


----------



## Mike Parisi (Oct 25, 2019)

Vegetable gardening, cooking, BBQ (smoking), gaming, and now going to try my hand at winemaking.

Oh, yeah, working ongetting my old 1967 MGB roadster running as well as can be hoped, and restored to original condition.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Rocky (Oct 27, 2019)

Beautiful work, Rusty. Would you please identify the wood used in each project? The last item, the "basket" design, appears to be red oak and looks like it is from flooring.


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 27, 2019)

Very nice, what is the procedure for the last one?


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 27, 2019)

I grow grapes and collect tropical fruit trees.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Oct 27, 2019)

Rocky said:


> Beautiful work, Rusty. Would you please identify the wood used in each project? The last item, the "basket" design, appears to be red oak and looks like it is from flooring.


Thanks. The first one I can’t remember what the bottom is. The top is lace wood and the final is ebony.
The bowl is a piece of apple from the neighbors tree that was cut down. 
The third one is just pine with gunstock stain.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Oct 27, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Very nice, what is the procedure for the last one?


I make the pattern and then tape it to the wood. Cut it out with a scroll saw. Then you just stack and glue. The one in my picture is 15 inches in daimeter.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Oct 27, 2019)

Here are some more scrolls projects.


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 27, 2019)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> I make the pattern and then tape it to the wood. Cut it out with a scroll saw. Then you just stack and glue. The one in my picture is 15 inches in daimeter.
> View attachment 57211


This might be interesting with Baltic birch, provided you can find the real 'void less' stuff. I've read accounts of some acoustic speaker makers that is getting a little harder to do.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Oct 27, 2019)

Wine making of course, beer brewing. I formed a whisky club with a couple dozen guys last year.
I also grill and smoke meat a lot, make homemade sausage.
My wife and I garden and preserve and pickle a lot.
I'm also a DIY kinda guy so usually some sort of Reno going on at home.
I used to have a motorcycle which I loved, but sold it a few years ago. I'll get back into it once the kids are grown up.

I'm also an IT guy by trade so always playing with some sort of gadget.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 28, 2019)

Well, over the summer, I went from this:



plus this:




to this:


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 28, 2019)

You had a perfectly good Flintstones Mobile and you ruined it!



sour_grapes said:


> Well, over the summer, I went from this:
> to this:


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 28, 2019)

ibglowin said:


> You had a perfectly good Flintstones Mobile and you ruined it!



Yes, that is what my wife and I would say (as I was working on the engine). She feigned perplexity when I filled up the engine hole. Yabba dabba dooo!


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 28, 2019)

My other hobby has been collector cars (two), an old ford pickup and keeping my places up. I live on a lake in an old cabin and that takes up a lot of time. I could not have a garage here so I bought 3 acres that had a large concrete slab and a a garage without half the outside walls. I converted it into a two car garage, winery room, a rv garage, storage, a screened patio and a large lean too out back. Those things take up my time. The red barn is not mine. I was My mothers and stepfathers.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 28, 2019)

Hang on to that '63 Vette. Those splits will be worth a fortune some day.


----------



## efBobby (Oct 30, 2019)

Cultivating grapes, shooting, foraging/specimen collecting, modifying my 2 project cars, restoring cars for resale, slowly landscaping to change the yard into a raw, 18th century style garden of native edibles, medicinals, herbs and spices.


----------



## skyfire322 (Oct 30, 2019)

Music, working on cars, fishing, and cooking.


----------

